# Fully back on track...



## cazscot (Sep 6, 2010)

I cant do my usual bodypump or bodycombat classes as my shoulder is too sore and I have not to do any weight bearing exercises on it at the moment...

So I decided to go for a walk and to the gym.  I havent been to the gym in months, I prefer classes.  

I did 7,000 steps before I went to the gym (according to my weightwatchers pedometer I am supposed to do 5,000 to get into my healthy zone).  I did 20 mins on the bike (100 cals), 20 mins on the cross trainer (170 cals) and 20 mins on the treadmill (100 cals).  I would have done more but at busy times you are limited to 20 mins on each machine .  So in total I have 370 cals banked for today.

Going to try and do the same tomorrow but I will see how I feel LOL


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2010)

Blooming good going Caz thats a brill days work, hopefully you can manage the same tomorrow hehe.

Ive got an appointment with my gym ball after lad goes to bed gonna roll around on that and then do some skipping .


----------



## am64 (Sep 6, 2010)

you're back on track .....go caz go !


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow - go Caz go - its so hard when you are injured to still exercise, so well done to you.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks girls .  When I was getting my gym induction and had to learn how to use the machines I couldnt even manage 2 minutes on the cross trainer never mind 20 mins...


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats another NSV surely!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 9, 2010)

I do Tai Chi. If you want a class there are loads of classes and different styles. I have just resumed and am aiming to do 20-30 minutes worth  at least twice a week. At the moment I have a very keen six year old who wants to learn with me, so I am getting half an hor or 40 minutes as often as he wants to be shown.

Tai Chi is nice and gentle and has lots of circuar movements to hlp the enrgy flow round your body. If you are interested do a google search for Tai Chi classes, although sometimes they are advertised in the local gym or library.

I know quite a few people also benefit from things like yoga or pilates and some go swimming.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 9, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I do Tai Chi. If you want a class there are loads of classes and different styles. I have just resumed and am aiming to do 20-30 minutes worth  at least twice a week. At the moment I have a very keen six year old who wants to learn with me, so I am getting half an hor or 40 minutes as often as he wants to be shown.
> 
> Tai Chi is nice and gentle and has lots of circuar movements to hlp the enrgy flow round your body. If you are interested do a google search for Tai Chi classes, although sometimes they are advertised in the local gym or library.
> 
> I know quite a few people also benefit from things like yoga or pilates and some go swimming.



Thanks Caroline, that sounds great.  I had tried pilates before but hadnt quite got the hang of it...  I spoke to the physios yesterday re my shoulder so I am on their waiting list so will wait until I see them before doing any "strenuous or weight bearing" exercise.  I cant swim (dont like the water) but could manage aqua at a push but the times dont fit in with my timetable


----------



## Caroline (Sep 9, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Thanks Caroline, that sounds great.  I had tried pilates before but hadnt quite got the hang of it...  I spoke to the physios yesterday re my shoulder so I am on their waiting list so will wait until I see them before doing any "strenuous or weight bearing" exercise.  I cant swim (dont like the water) but could manage aqua at a push but the times dont fit in with my timetable



Good luck withthe physio. I hope you don't have to wait too long for it. If it's any consolation, my hubby was advised to swim but he has a phobia of large ammounts of water. Hubby has osteoarthrits and was advised to do a few non weight bearing exercises like swimming.


----------

